# Auto Detox: BMW X6 & Detailing workshop update



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

Thanks for stopping by, a two fold meaning to this thread first I wanted to share the first car through the doors of my new detailing workshop & second share a few photo's of the progress over the past 10 days or so plus a little insight to what will be going on over the holiday period & into the new year

The first car to be booked in to my unit is a regular client I have been looking after for around 3 years I did his other new car about 6 months ago which can be seen here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=228854

The X6 is his new car & as soon as we talked about my new unit he immediately booked it in for an exterior 2 day correction detail & here it is completed & driven away wednesday this week

Not a mammoth indepth process, on arrival:





































The usual wash process of safety was carried out, plus extra time spent on iron decontamination due to the nature of where these come from they suffer really badly from this after the wash & drying I drove it into my unit, part of my extra insurances I have taken out is full road risks cover, covering me driving clients cars valued up to £100k & covering the same amount while they are with me over night too (with an option to extend this cover for higher value cars)

Inside nice, clean & already looking much better



















Part of the learning process, camera settings still getting the right one… Another improvement soon to be made, new lighting all round which will not only help with machine polishing but with nice clear photos in the future too

Inspection under the 3M sungun














































Paintwork machined with a 2 stage process over the 2 days finishing at 9pm on day one

Paintwork regularly cleaned with eraser I was testing quite impressed with this product & will be using it again in the future in my details

Inspection under the sungun before applying lsp























































Final shots after another final coat of wax before collection on the morning of day 3













































































































Prior to the car coming in the unit has had some attention, it will be painted in 2 parts the lower first & upper over the next week or so as its a bit too high for me to reach & as I hate heights I am not climbing up a ladder to do it ! ha ha tuesday next week a platform will be delivered so can start phase 2 of paint

Not the best graffiti I have ever seen !










No match for my under coat !










First coat applied



















Cleaning up the wall on the other side










Lower brick work painted & half way down the right hand side blocks










Metal work is being painted satin black










Getting there with the metal frame










Its moved on a bit since these shots but I will leave that for another car & another update

Still on the list of things to do:
Lights
Floor
Top parts of the unit to be painted
& the list goes on….

Thanks for having a look around 

Regards
Barry

www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Nice job :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice work, on the car & unit.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

All looking good Barry, you have been a busy boy.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice unit Baz and great work on the X6!

It's shocking how much orange peel the newer BMW's have!

Russ.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Baz:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job Baz


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Great job..


Thanks Tonyy



Alzak said:


> Nice job :thumb:


Cheers mate



Huw said:


> Nice work, on the car & unit.


Thanks Huw, there will be another update on the unit later this week !



Envy Valeting said:


> All looking good Barry, you have been a busy boy.


lol yeah just a bit mate ! More to sort out today 



RussZS said:


> Nice unit Baz and great work on the X6!
> 
> It's shocking how much orange peel the newer BMW's have!
> 
> Russ.


Thanks Russ



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


Cheers mate



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Baz:thumb:


Hi Simon, thanks mate 



Racer said:


> Great Job Baz


Hi Rui, thanks dude ! more german metal booked in over the xmas period 

Cheers guys 
Baz


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Great job mate!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice fella


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Excellent work mate :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

Magnificent!


----------



## P.A.D (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice work Baz,


If you need a hand with the unit give me a shout.....:thumb:




Russ


----------



## Mr Singh (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice work, great unit too.. what size is it roughly? looks like a 30ft x 15ft?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

X6 looking good and nice space with the new unit


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

Lots of people hate the X6 but love them myself. Looks great


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Nice unit Baz and great work on the X6!
> 
> It's shocking how much orange peel the newer BMW's have!
> 
> Russ.


Ok, ok Russ, we get it, you have spent some quality time at KDS

Love the x6:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers for the kind words gents ! 

Have a great holiday break everyone :thumb:

Cheers
Baz


----------

